# First Time SSD User



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 

First time i have purchased a SSD for my PC and was wondering if there is any tips/tricks i should know before cloning my current WD SATA drive to it. Obviously im using the SSD for Windows/Apps and the SATA drive for games, movies, music, etc...


Here is the drive:
Crucial M4 CT128M4SSD2 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC 


Thanks!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 26, 2012)

Move your pagefile to a mechanical hdd. Essentially shouldn't really need to do anything else.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok sounds easy enough, i cant wait to get this SSD ive been stuck with this old WD drive that is slowwwwww as a snail.

thanks


----------



## manofthem (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats on your first ssd, you're really in for a treat!  

Turning off hibernate saves you some good space, I'd recommend that if you dont need hibernation. I left my pagefile on my ssd but shrunk it down, just another thought.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Move your pagefile to a mechanical hdd. Essentially shouldn't really need to do anything else.



You don't even need to do that. Just turn off the scheduled defrag and that's it.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 26, 2012)

thessdreview.com/ssd-guides/optimization-guides/the-ssd-optimization-guide-2/

I read this and it has quite a few good points but thanks for the tips!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 26, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Move your pagefile to a mechanical hdd. Essentially shouldn't really need to do anything else.



No offense dude but this is pretty bad advice even though it could help "minimize writes" and certainly not even close to the most important tweak(s). Firstly, unless you really know what you are doing and what all your apps require then just let Windows manage the damn page file. I think the engineers in Redmond know a bit more about this stuff then we do even given the fact that a TPU'er is going to have more RAM than Joe Average. And with enough RAM it should not be paging all that much in the first place and, when it does, I know I would prefer it to do so to the fast SSD.

There are a few things you do want to disable like the defrag as MM said. Also I turn off indexing plus System Restore and disable hibernation as it makes a big file of RAM contents. 

Most stuff can be done easily with this:

http://www.elpamsoft.com/?p=SSD-Tweaker

For hibernation (not part of the free version) go to Run -> type cmd then right click on "command" and Run as Administrator. Then type *powercfg -h off* and hit enter.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No offense dude but this is pretty bad advice even though it could help "minimize writes" and certainly not even close to the most important tweak(s). Firstly, unless you really know what you are doing and what all your apps require then just let Windows manage the damn page file. I think the engineers in Redmond know a bit more about this stuff then we do even given the fact that a TPU'er is going to have more RAM than Joe Average. And with enough RAM it should not be paging all that much in the first place and, when it does, I know I would prefer it to do so to the fast SSD.
> 
> There are a few things you do want to disable like the defrag as MM said. Also I turn off indexing plus System Restore and disable hibernation as it makes a big file of RAM contents.
> 
> ...


Don't turn off indexing. No need. As a matter of fact that causes more reads then necessary and is bad advice. Just turn off the defrag and leave the damn thing alone. As for hibernation just turn that off via the power management control panel.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 26, 2012)

Reads don't cause wear though. However, people overreact to write amounts too though. Nobody is going to own their SSD that long.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Reads don't cause wear though.



Doesnt matter. Indexing on makes the SSD faster then with it off. No need to turn it off.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 26, 2012)

Sure...if you search for files often. You would; I do not as my Windows box is mainly for gaming.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sure...if you search for files often. You would; I do not as my Windows box is mainly for gaming.



My point is there is no reason AT ALL to turn it off. The less you mess with windows, the more stable it is. Start tweaking services and such and you create your own problems. Install the SSD. Turn Defrag off in Windows 7 and enjoy. /Thread.


----------



## DayKnight (Dec 26, 2012)

The default Windows behavior is to switch off Hibernation if RAM is greater than 4gB. You have to manually enable it through dos.

Anyways, Just get the Intel Toolbox.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 26, 2012)

lucasweir said:


> Ok sounds easy enough, i cant wait to get this SSD ive been stuck with this old WD drive that is slowwwwww as a snail.
> 
> thanks



I would say go for a clean install instead of cloning though, it'll feel nice and fresh


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 26, 2012)

DayKnight said:


> The default Windows behavior is to switch off Hibernation if RAM is greater than 4gB. You have to manually enable it through dos.



Really? Today I Learned... 

As for disabling indexing I guess that's an old habit that could probably stand to be put to rest.

Oh and I missed that--yes definitely do a clean install unless you just can't for some very important reason. Not wanting to spend the time does not suffice as one.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 27, 2012)

There's quite a few steps you need to take to get best performance and most lifespan out of your SSD. This is the guide I followed, it's pretty comprehensive. Note that it's best to set your SATA config to AHCI *before* you install the OS.

http://maketecheasier.com/12-things...g-a-solid-state-drive-in-windows-7/2012/05/11


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh yeah derp AHCI is like number 1.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 27, 2012)

Why do people say to "Turn off" stuff? Isn't reading free of problems associated with SSD wear? No. If you have indexing on, then the PC is constantly indexing stuff in the background, and writing those results somewhere. MOREOVER, "filestamping" in NTFS updates the last date/time the file was accessed.

If you are concerned about SSD wear, then turn those off.

A RAMDISK will mean you can put your thousands of internet temps in a place that causes no wear on your SSD.  I would definitely recommend that. See here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107670

That's quite an old thread now, but still very useful. There is a new ramdisk utility out there that I would recommend: http://www.softperfect.com/products/ramdisk/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2012)

lemonadesoda said:


> Why do people say to "Turn off" stuff? Isn't reading free of problems associated with SSD wear? No. If you have indexing on, then the PC is constantly indexing stuff in the background, and writing those results somewhere. MOREOVER, "filestamping" in NTFS updates the last date/time the file was accessed.
> 
> If you are concerned about SSD wear, then turn those off.
> 
> ...



Waste of time. I had more writes then most people on a SATA II I just sold and it was stated to have 8+ years left on it at 100%. Turning things off and messing with windows is just a BIG waste of time and could cause way more issues then anything.

Also most boards default at AHCI. However YES if yours does not then it should be turned on BEFORE you install windows.






OMG its almost dead!

And here is one with almost DOUBLE mine.

View attachment 47675

So as you can see turning off all that stuff on a modern day SSD is a COMPLETE WASTE OF TIME.


----------



## Xenturion (Dec 27, 2012)

I follow a lot of what is recommended in the SSD Optimization guide posted previously. I move my Pagefile to a mechanical disk, disable sleeping the drive in Advanced Power Options, and disable hibernate. I also verify that Scheduled Defrag is off and verify that TRIM is working/on in the case of a single SSD. Realistically, most of these aren't strictly speaking "necessary". Neither are the Search Indexing changes, Disabling System Restore (a feature I never use anyway), and disabling Superfetch/Prefetch, all of which I perform anyway. I like to know that I'm taking the utmost care of my device. Saying I'd notice the changes compared to if I hadn't performed them would be a blatant lie, but I like to know I'm minimizing the number of read/writes being performed by processes not under my control. Am I expecting it to equate to a tangible difference in longevity? No, but we all do things to optimize our systems and pursue the theoretical. Users of Speedfan and other fan control software often times don't NEED to run those programs, come up with fan curves, and keep a watchful eye on their temperatures, but they do because they like their system running as well as possible and to their specifications. It's a similar concept to Z77 boards with PLX chips to enable 2 16 Lane PCIe 3.0 cards. Editorials and reviews have shown again and again that there is little if any difference in the performance of an 8x/8x PCIe 3.0 setup versus a 16X/16X PCIe 3.0 setup, and yet, a market exists for it.


----------



## Frick (Dec 27, 2012)

Xenturion said:


> Saying I'd notice the changes compared to if I hadn't performed them would be a blatant lie, but I like to know I'm minimizing the number of read/writes being performed by processes not under my control. Am I expecting it to equate to a tangible difference in longevity? No, but we all do things to optimize our systems and pursue the theoretical.



A lot of things is going on in your computer, you can't keep tabs on all of it. And if you're a tweaker etc, sure go ahead, but for most people it is, as mailman says, quite useless.

So I agree with him, just install it, turn off defrag and just go with it. They are not made of glass or sugar.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Doesnt matter. Indexing on makes the SSD faster then with it off. No need to turn it off.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sure...if you search for files often. You would; I do not as my Windows box is mainly for gaming.



Mailman is right. No need to disable indexing with current SSDs. If you do, it makes it slower so whats the point. Just disable defrag, and hibernation if you want to and it will be good to go. And Obviously set SATA to AHCI in the BIOS. Nothing else really needs to be done.


----------



## Xenturion (Dec 27, 2012)

Frick said:


> A lot of things is going on in your computer, you can't keep tabs on all of it.



Read: *minimizing* the number of read/writes. Clearly, there will be Services and Processes that can't be disabled without disastrous results or dramatically affecting usability.

Bear in mind, that if you're going to clone from a HDD to a SSD, I'd have a copy of the Windows System Recovery Disc made or your OS disc. It may be necessary to "repair" or "startup repair" the install that's cloned onto the SSD to get it to boot. There's also Partition Alignment issues that can arise which definitely can affect performance when migrating from a HDD to SDD. A quick google of "SSD Partition Alignment" will explain in better detail.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You don't even need to do that. Just turn off the scheduled defrag and that's it.



I wouldn't turn it off.. I would only Uncheck the SSD as HDD can still get defrag


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 27, 2012)

thanks everyone ill let you know how it goes! damn weather is slowing my newegg shipment


----------



## Jetster (Dec 27, 2012)

Dont clone. Fresh install. Reduce page file to 1000. shut off system restore. W7 shuts off defrag on the SSD automaticly

Unless of course its a big SSD then do nothing but set it as Ahci


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2012)

All I do is...

Start- > right click computer- > manage- >services and applications- > services- >

-Look for Disk Defragmenter and disable it.
-Disable Superfetch 
-Disable windows search

Leave the page file alone.
Disable Hibernate if you like. It frees up more space on the SSD.
Start Menu -> Type cmd -> Right-Click the cmd Icon -> Run as Administrator -> Type powercfg -h off -> Type exit

That's my bag of tricks and my SSD is bloddy fast. Good luck and let us know how things work out


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 28, 2012)

ugg dreading a fresh install  but it would be best im sure.

something i just noticed my old HDD seems very toasty no wonder its acting so slow. (maybe a bug?)


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2012)

Spin drives and ssd's dont play nice together when moving one image to the other. 

Like someone said do a clean install and go from there. It makes things go way smoother.

Just set the drive to AHCI mode before installing windows and let windows partition the ssd so it's aligned properly.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 28, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Spin drives and ssd's dont play nice together when moving one image to the other.
> 
> Like someone said do a clean install and go from there. It makes things go way smoother.
> 
> Just set the drive to AHCI mode before installing windows and let windows partition the ssd so it's aligned properly.



sounds like the plan of action.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

there is no way in hell tis 101c thats gotta be wrong even the best enterprise grade drives fail completely at about 85c OR lower


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> there is no way in hell tis 101c thats gotta be wrong even the best enterprise grade drives fail completely at about 85c OR lower


It says 10c ... look again OopS I better look again haha.. I missed the side box.

you can download AS SSD benchmark and it shows you if the drive is alighned proper... It's a nice little tool to have.

You see on the left side it's showing GREEN thats what you want.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 28, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> there is no way in hell tis 101c thats gotta be wrong even the best enterprise grade drives fail completely at about 85c OR lower



thats what im saying? i really doubt that is right.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 28, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> It says 10c ... look again OopS I better look again haha.. I missed the side box.
> 
> you can download AS SSD benchmark and it shows you if the drive is alighned proper... It's a nice little tool to have.
> 
> ...



The screen is my old HDD i just happened to test before my SSD arrived.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2012)

One more tip I forgot to mention... go to the manufacture's site and make sure you have the latest Firmware... firmware makes a big deal in the land of SSD's


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 28, 2012)

Yep, I got 10% faster 4k speed after flashing to the latest firmware for my M5P.

TPU needs to update their user System Specs chart eventually though. They still only have "Hard Disk" as a storage drive option.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 28, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Yep, I got 10% faster 4k speed after flashing to the latest firmware for my M5P.



very nice i will have to take a look when i receive it.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 28, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> -Look for Disk Defragmenter and disable it.


Bad advice. Windows 7 doesn't even give you the option to defrag your SSD so no need to disable it.


fullinfusion said:


> -Disable Superfetch


Also unnecessary, cached memory doesn't slow down performance.


fullinfusion said:


> -Disable windows search


Why disable it? You mean Search Indexing right? There is no reason to shut that off as well. It won't make the machine run any faster by disabling it and it won't degrade your SSD by keeping it enabled.

Honestly TheMailMan has the best recommendation in this entire thread. The biggest offender over time is going to be system restore. Make sure to disable it because it writes a lot of data. I would also relocate the page file or disabling if you have at least 16Gb of ram and no applications that rely on it existing.

Anything that doesn't write to your SSD doesn't need to be touched. It won't hurt and could help by keeping it. Things that write regularly are your biggest offenders for reducing the speed and longevity of your SSD.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Bad advice. Windows 7 doesn't even give you the option to defrag your SSD so no need to disable it.
> 
> Also unnecessary, cached memory doesn't slow down performance.
> 
> ...


Ahh here we go... Well should I or should I just keep quiet?!

you know I've been fucking around with ssd's for some time now and Id like to think I know what Im talking about. I've ran multiple settings...And What I posted is what Works BEST for ME 

Mailman hit one point... Disable system restore.

Quoted by -> Aquinus;2810506]Bad advice. Windows 7 doesn't even give you the option to defrag your SSD so no need to disable it.

^ umm better check again before posting I'm giving bad advice! I guess the Canadian version of windows 7 must be different from the Yanks version but I have the option to defrag 

Remember we are here to give advice and it's not set in stone... to each there own


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 28, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> you know I've been fucking around with ssd's for some time now and Id like to think I know what Im talking about. I've ran multiple settings...And What I posted is what Works BEST for ME



Fair enough, but people also claim that their overclocks are stable but fail to mention that it passes 5 minutes of Prime95 when they OC really isn't stable. I'm just speaking about those services that actually degrade SSDs over time.

Assuming he doesn't have Canadian edition of Windows 7 confused he should leave it on because his physical drive still should be defragmented. If anything he just needs to de-select his SSD if he actually sees it. I don't.

View attachment 49534

Also, don't go calling me a Yank. Name calling only degrades your argument. Plus, if you keep doing it, I'll have to resort to calling you a syrup sucker. 


fullinfusion said:


> Remember we are here to give advice and it's not set in stone... to each there own



I agree, but there just isn't much benefit from changing the things that you're describing, like superfetch and search indexing for example. Checking memory to see if the application or search data is cached will offer more (less in comparison to an HDD) than just loading off the SSD every time. Keeping it on will help the performance on his physical hard drive though, because he isn't strictly using an SSD.

If he was only using an SSD I wouldn't argue this, but he is not and you have to consider the performance benefits these services have on a rotation media hard drive and how they do nothing bad for a SSD.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Fair enough, but people also claim that their overclocks are stable but fail to mention that it passes 5 minutes of Prime95 when they OC really isn't stable. I'm just speaking about those services that actually degrade SSDs over time.
> 
> Assuming he doesn't have Canadian edition of Windows 7 confused he should leave it on because his physical drive still should be defragmented. If anything he just needs to de-select his SSD if he actually sees it. I don't.
> 
> ...



I use a spin drive with all my games and pic's n such but all my other programs are on the ssd....

Im tired and going to bed so better go to sleep huh! um I mean Eh lol


----------



## DayKnight (Dec 28, 2012)

I wont disable prefetch or superfetch.

I wont disable hibernation. 

I wont 'shift' my page file to my HDD. That's just bull. Though I'll shrink it to 2gB and further when I upgrade to 16gB of RAM.

System restore always off. Hate is one word for it.

Yes, I wont Defrag my SSD.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 3, 2013)

hey guys just got my new ssd up and running about to update the Firmware. anyone know if these numbers seem right?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 3, 2013)

Its a little slow on the read Seq. Do you have it plugged into a SATA 6.0 port?


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 3, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Its a little slow on the read Seq. Do you have it plugged into a SATA 6.0 port?



his board doesn't have any sata6 ports thats as good as its gonna get


----------



## Jetster (Jan 3, 2013)

Then its good


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 3, 2013)

Cool i just checked out the specs and its pretty close



> Performance
> Sustained Sequential Read
> Up to 500 MB/s (SATA 6Gb/s)
> Sustained Sequential Write
> ...


----------

